# Want to recommend a book, or a series of books?



## Aus_Snow (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm looking for a novel (or possibly some short stories) to read, but I'm not sure where to look. Good fantasy (inc. urban), sci-fi, supernatural, historical, cyberpunk or related fiction would probably be a good bet, though (surprise, surprise for a roleplayer, eh).


In the fairly recent past, I've read American Gods, Perdido Street Station and GRRM up-to-date.

Sounds like I've gone partway through the RPGnet 'required reading list'. . . or something like that.  Er, I haven't, at least not intentionally - and I don't think there even is one, either...

Oh, plus some of the Dune books, and a few other things.

...

Does anything leap to mind as the perfect recommendation?


One last thing: I'll give almost anything a try. Something bizarre (or even mainstream  ) to suggest? Go ahead!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't recommend the Shadow War series enough (Shadow Moon, Shadow Dawn, and Shadow Star) by Chris Claremont with ideas from George Lucas.  It's a continuation of Willow, but Claremont fleshes out the world, Elora's part in the post-Bavmorda climate, and Willow becoming the world's foremost sorcerer.  The characters are great, the way that Claremont writes magic is great (it does take a little getting used to), and the story is top-notch.  I love this series and actually wish they'd continue it, when I prefer most series to end after a time.

After that, I like Stephen King's Dark Tower series.  It's weird, wild, and excellent.  There are some things that only longtime King readers will pick up on, but it doesn't affect the story for those coming into the series without having read any of his older material.  

Kane


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 15, 2005)

Necroscope by Brian Luley. Thriller/Fantasy/Horror mix.

It is saga, but first books are kind of stand alones(there are difrent villains)

Main hero can speak with the death, his  enemy in first book is Necromancer that works for Soviet's Union secret service and tortures death for their secrets. 

And those books feature Vamphires that would eat Dracula or Angel for breakfast.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 15, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I *can't *recommend the Shadow War series (Shadow Moon, Shadow Dawn, and Shadow Star) by Chris Claremont with ideas from George Lucas...The characters are great, the way that Claremont writes magic is great (it does take a little getting used to), and the story is top-notch.  I love this series and actually wish they'd continue it, when I prefer most series to end after a time.
> 
> Kane




If you like this book so much why can't you recommend it?   

Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson is required reason for cyberpunk enthusiasts.

For pure fantasy with excellent portrayal of paladin/clerical powers I would recomment Curse of Chalion and Paladin of Souls by Lois McMaster Bujold.


----------



## Renton (Aug 15, 2005)

An author who writes both sci-fi and mainstream stuff is Iain Banks.  Try The Wasp Factory, or Complicity.  Tends to be darker stuff.  Banks writes his sci-fi under the name Iain M. Banks, and the "mainstream" stuff under plain Iain Banks, to give you a point of reference.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 15, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> If you like this book so much why can't you recommend it?
> 
> Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson is required reason for cyberpunk enthusiasts.
> 
> For pure fantasy with excellent portrayal of paladin/clerical powers I would recomment Curse of Chalion and Paladin of Souls by Lois McMaster Bujold.



 Doh!  It should say "enough" after series.  I guess I needed another cup of coffee this morning!

Kane


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 15, 2005)

Some of these are "No-Brainers" others are a bit more obscure.  Of course, there's tons more that I can't even think of off the top of my head!!  Most of these are fantasy/sci-fi, needles to say.

Series:
"Lensman" series-  EE Smith
"Chronicles of Amber"- Roger Zelazny
"Book of the New Sun"- Gene Wolfe
"Song of Fire and Ice"- George RR Martin
"Wheel of Time"- Robert Jordan
"Wars of Light and Shadow"- Janny Wurts
"Otherland"- Tad Willimas
"Memory, Sorrow & Thorn"- Tad Willams
"ShadowMarch"- Tad Williams
The "Wraethu" trilogy- Storm Constantine
"Crown of Shadows"- Kate Elliott
"Runelords"- David Farland
"Medalon" series- Jennifer Fallon
"The Obisidian Trilogy"- Mercedes Lackey

Stand-alones:
The "Ring" trilogy (Ring, Spiral, Loop)- Koji Suzuki (The first book was the basis for the movie.)  This is a trilogy, but each is also stand-alone.
"A Rumor of Gems"- Ellen Steiber  (One of my current favorite novels!!)
"Elantris"- Brad Sanderson
"Battle Royale"-  Also a movie, but you need to read the book: quite violent, but very thought-provoking.
"The Demolished Man"- Alfred Bester
"The Screwtape Letters"- CS Lewis


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool, recommendations already. Thanks! 

This is how each of them relates to my experience/thoughts.

I haven't heard of these books at all (so I'll look into them further):_*the Shadow War series* by Chris Claremont; *Curse of Chalion* and *Paladin of Souls* by Lois McMaster Bujold; *The Wasp Factory*, or *Complicity* by Iain Banks (though I've heard of this author's name);  "*Crown of Shadows*"- Kate Elliott; "*Runelords*"- David Farland; "*Medalon*" *series*- Jennifer Fallon;  "*A Rumor of Gems*"- Ellen Steiber; "*Elantris*"- Brad Sanderson; "*Battle Royale*"- Koushun Takami (?); "*The Demolished Man*"- Alfred Bester. _

These have appealed and/or been recommended to me before, and I'd forgotten or just not got around to them yet: _Stephen King's *Dark Tower series*; *Necroscope* by Brian Lumley; *Snow Crash* by Neal Stephenson; "*Lensman*" *series*-  EE Smith; "*Book of the New Sun*"- Gene Wolfe; "*Wheel of Time*"- Robert Jordan;  "*ShadowMarch*"- Tad Williams; "*The Obisidian Trilogy*"- Mercedes Lackey; *The* "*Ring*" *trilogy* (Ring, Spiral, Loop)- Koji Suzuki; "*The Screwtape Letters*"- CS Lewis.__
_
And these, I've already read:_ "*Chronicles of Amber*"- Roger Zelazny; "*Song of Fire and Ice*"- George RR Martin; "*Wars of Light and Shadow*"- Janny Wurts; "*Otherland*"- Tad Williams; "*Memory, Sorrow & Thorn*"- Tad Willams; *The* "*Wraethu*" *trilogy*- Storm Constantine._


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 15, 2005)

A quick note: I beleive the series by Kate Elliott is actually called "Crown of Stars" not Crown of Shadows. The first book is  King's Dragon.  It is an excellent series.  Book 6 just came out this month (it should be shipping to me right now   ).  The seventh and final book of this series is due out in the late winter/early spring of 2006.  This last book was supposed to be the final one, but by the time she finished, it was too large for  a single book, so they split it into two.  

Kate Elliott's "Jaran" novels are also quite good, a mix of sci-fi and fantasy.  

I'll also recommend Peter Hamilton's trilogy:  The Reality Dysfunction ,   The Neutronium Alchemist  and  The Naked God


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll second the Dark Tower books.  Love them, love them, love them.

Another series I would recommend is the His Dark Materials books by Philip Pullman.  They're technically intended for "young adults", but they're absolutely phenomenal.

And if you're looking for short stories, I'll throw out one of my all-time favorite books - A Fisherman of the Inland Sea by Ursula K. Le Guin.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 15, 2005)

> I beleive the series by Kate Elliott is actually called "Crown of Stars" not Crown of Shadows.




Oops! 
You are correct: that's what I get to writing a huge list in a hurry!   :\
I will say that I found the first half of the first book a tough read: but if you stick with it, it will ultimately reward you.

I'll also add the "In Legend Born" series by Laura Resnick.  ("In Legend Born", "The White Dragon", and "The Destroyer Goddess.")


----------



## swrushing (Aug 15, 2005)

Recent reads that i liked:

Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan for a good scifi read. 

Frankenstein (Books 1 and 2 are out now) by Dean koontz and other. Book 1 was excellent and so far book 2 is good.

Jonathan Strange and Mr norrell by Susanna Clarke comes highly recommended but i haven't read it yet. its sitting waiting for me to finish frankenstein. its period modern fantasy.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 15, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Does anything leap to mind as the perfect recommendation?




I don't think any such thing exists, anyway onto my suggestions.

Anything by Timothy Zahn, I can personally recommend The Conqueror's Trilogy, The Icarus Hunt, Angelmass, and Manta's Gift [those would be scifi(ish)].

Darklord of Derkholm, by Dianne Wynn Jones.

The Vlad Taltos novels, by Steven Brust.

The Princess Bride, by William Goldman.

One For the Morning Glory, by John Barnes.

Bone, by Jeff Smith, o.k. so it's a comic, but it is fantasy and you can get the whole series in one volume, you can try it out here.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 16, 2005)

Already read "Bone" by Jeff Smith.   


Thanks everyone for their recommendations. Not sure which one of the many mentioned that I should start with first. I'll have to go my "feel" and randomly pick one. But thanks. Hope I enjoy as you have.

Feel free to keep the thread going if you wish and add even more suggestions.

-thank you.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 16, 2005)

> Not sure which one of the many mentioned that I should start with first. I'll have to go my "feel" and randomly pick one.




Cool.
Let us know what you decide to read "first" and why.  
And, of course, what you think of it when you're done.


----------



## Magonus (Aug 16, 2005)

_Transformation_, _Revelation_, and _Restoration_ by Carol Berg


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well there are the new standards in epic fantasy.
The Prince of Nothing series by RS Bakker. I've read the first book, the Darkness that Comes Before. Very good, but it was a hard book to get into.

Malazan series by Steven Erickson, I've only read the first one of this series as well. I was so-so on it..very disjointed, but I have been assured that it picks up.

Neither entranced me like GRRM did or even like early Jordan did, but both have a lot of fans.

My favorite author I've picked up recently is Charles Stross. His Merchant Princes series reminds me of Zelazny's Amber in a way.

Gene Wolfe's Wizard-Knight  is an very good doulogy, but its probably not for everyone. 

My TBR pile is so huge right now, but based on some recs I think I'm moving The Dragon Waiting by John Ford to the top of the pile.

Bujold  is also in my TBR pile, anyone who wins that many Hugos has to be pretty good.


----------



## Thorin Stoutfoot (Aug 16, 2005)

*Vernor Vinge*

"A Fire Upon the Deep"
"A Deepness in the Sky"

I started AFUTD, and it's good. Really good!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2005)

Heres two books:

Jumper by Steven Gould
Bones of the Earth by Michael Swanwick


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Aug 17, 2005)

I like Jasper Fforde's _Thursday Next_ series. It's a crazy set of fantasy alternate history books. The title character is a detective, and she eventually gains the ability to enter the worlds of assorted pieces of fiction. The books are _The Eyre Affair_, _Lost in a Good Book_, _The Well of Lost Plots_, and _Something Rotten_. There may also be subsequent installments of the series at some point.

I also like Garth Nix's _The Seventh Tower_, six short books that are essentially one story. The tale is set in a world once plagued by a war agianst extraplanar creatures which exist as shadows in the physical world. After the war a magical barrier called the Veil was created in the sky to block all sunlight, because shadows require light. The titles of these books are _The Fall_, _Castle_, _Aenir_, _Above the Veil_, _Into Battle_, and _The Violet Keystone_.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Aug 17, 2005)

I would highly recommend Lynn Flewelling's books.

The Nightrunner series:

Luck in the Shadows
Stalking Darkness
Traitor Moon

The Tamir series:

The Bone Doll's Twin
Hidden Warrior
Oracle's Queen (forthcoming)


----------



## BadMojo (Aug 17, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> The Vlad Taltos novels, by Steven Brust.




I second, and perhaps even third that recommendation (am I allowed to recommend my own recommendation twice?).

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-4711856-9668758?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

That book gets you the first three in the series.  They aren't in chronological order but in order of publication, which isn't a big deal.

Neil Gaiman, Steven Brust and George R R Martin are probably my three favorite authors.


----------



## warlord (Aug 17, 2005)

Any book written by Marget Weis or Tracy Hickman.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 17, 2005)

If you like military SciFi try the Invasion-cycle by John Ringo. He has a really fast paced story going on there...


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 17, 2005)

The Matador Series by Steve Perry.

Anything by S. Andrew Swann.

The Wildcards series (though might be hard to find).

Armor and Vampire$.

The Draka series by Sterling. Heck, most things by Sterling.

Steven Barnes.

The Sten Series by Cole & Bunch. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow. What a lot of titles.

The only problem I'm having here is in the choosing (of which to check out first).



Could I trouble a few more people to give a reason (even if it's brief) _why_ they like the book(s) they've put forward as suggestions?

Anyway, the contributions to the thread have been really helpful, regardless, and are much appreciated. 

Some of the books look very intriguing indeed, as it stands.


----------



## danzig138 (Aug 17, 2005)

I would recommend The Tomb by F. Paul Wilson. Modern supernatural/horror, featuring one of my favorite book characters, Repairman Jack. 
The Tomb is one of several books in an interconected group of books known as The Adversary Cycle.


----------



## BadMojo (Aug 17, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Could I trouble a few more people to give a reason (even if it's brief) _why_ they like the book(s) they've put forward as suggestions?




Gladly.  The Vlad Taltos novels by Steven Brust are a mix of high fantasy (resurrection and teleporting are pretty common and are handled quite well in the books ) and the Sopranos.  No, seriously.

The title character is a human living in an empire ruled by what are basically really tall (well over six and a half ft) elves.

Vlad's family has managed to buy his way in to one of the elven noble houses (one which happens to be basically a crime syndicate) and is a hitman.  He's got a telepathic flying snake as a familiar and some rather interesting aquaintances.

The writing is funny, exciting and thoroughly excellent, IMO.


----------



## Shallown (Aug 17, 2005)

The Initiate Brother and Gatherer of Clouds by Sean russell

later


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 17, 2005)

Of the books I listed (see above), the ones I would most highly recommend:

"A Rumor of Gems"- Ellen Steiber (One of my current favorite novels!!)--  Probably my current favorite novel, I was completely hypnotized by this book: even bought it in hardcover, which is a rarity for me.  
Excerpt from chapter 1 available at her website.

"Wars of Light and Shadow" by Janny Wurts-  An intelligently written (if a little wordy!!) series, where everything clicks together, and nothing is "throw-away".  Interesting in that your pre-conecptions of characters are TOTALLY chagned from book to book, and no-one is black or white.  Planned to be a 5-arc series, she's almost through the third arc.  More info at her web site.    (She also does all her own art.)

Tad Wililams: Nothing specific, anything he's written is superlative.  (Start with Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn, or Otherland, and work your way through the rest of his bibliography!!)

The "Wraethu" trilogy- Storm Constantine: Another series where the prose is hypnotic and compelling.

The Ring trilogy ("Ring", "Spiral" and "Loop") by Koji Suzuki.  You'll recognize the first book as the basis for the movie of the same name, but each of the sequels completely redefines your person of the previous.  Excellent, complelling stuff.


----------



## sjmiller (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, not being one who is heavily into reading yet another fantasy series, I have several stand alone books to recommend.  At least one will not suit your taste, but I have to recommend it anyway.

"Ruled Brittannia" by Harry Turtledove.  Imagine what England would be like if the Spanish Armada had defeated the English Navy.  Now add in William Shakespeare as part of a plot to overturn the Spanish occupying force.  The story is wonderfully convoluted, the language (as someone who has studied Elizabethan English) is fantastic, and the book is highly enjoyable.

"Lamb" by Christopher Moore.  The subtitle of the book is "The Gospel according to Biff, Christ's Childhood Friend."  The book is a delightful romp through the unknown years of Joshua bar Joseph's (Jesus) life and what "really" happened during that time.  If you like satirical comedy, then this might hit the right place, otherwise it might offend.  Who know?

"War for the Oaks" by Emma Bull.  The seelie and unseelie courts are at war, but not in some fantasy setting.  This takes place in Minneapolis, Minnesota.  They need a human involved to make this permanent, and that's where a local rock/folk musician comes into the story.  There's war, intrigue, music, and romance all tied into a very clever story.

There are some others I could suggest, but I will have to get the titles from home.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 17, 2005)

sjmiller said:
			
		

> At least one will not suit your taste, but I have to recommend it anyway.



Which one - or why (if you're not referring to a specific one) ?  I just have to know now. 

Actually, a member of my family had praised the Turtledove book there, and I'd forgotten. Might be worth a read, from what I've heard. I'll look further into the others, too.

Oh and.. I like satirical comedy quite a bit (when it's good).


final 'by the way' (for _this_ post), I swear:



			
				Shallown said:
			
		

> The Initiate Brother and Gatherer of Clouds by Sean russell



What sets them apart from the run-of-the-mill .. er .. examples of whichever genre they belong to?


----------



## Shallown (Aug 17, 2005)

I liked them because they present an Asian culture without being locked into Japanese versus Chinese. The small details went a long way to showcase the differences in European/American culture and the culture presented in the books. The author points out color of paper in messages having importance and the nuances of written poetry in getting a message across without losing face.

The books went a long way to helping me see and understand what "saving Face" and other oriental/Asian terms meant beyond the very pale and stereotypical ones we see in movies and other books. The characters really do seem to think and function within that culture/world. It didn't seemed as forced as others books with similar backgrounds.

I am reading initiate brother for the 4-5th time and catching things I didn't on other readings.

Later


----------



## sjmiller (Aug 17, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Which one - or why (if you're not referring to a specific one) ?  I just have to know now.



I was referring to Lamb.  Some folks find it a bit heavy on taking pokes at religions.  My general thought is that if you are thin skinned about this you shouldn't read it, but that is just me.


----------



## SprigganTWG (Aug 31, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Stand-alones:
> "Elantris"- Brad Sanderson




Actually it's Brandon Sanderson not Brad though my brother has been called much worse  .

[shamelessplug] if your intrested in the book or have allready read it he's got sample chapters and chapter annotations at his site, www.brandonsanderson.com [\shamelessplug]


----------



## Pale Violet Light (Aug 31, 2005)

Many suggestions.

I second (or third or whatever):

Gene Wolfe (Book of the New Sun, Wizard-Knight, etc.). Good stuff and intersting ideas. I often find he takes more than one read though to fully undestand what the heck he's on about though.

Ian M. Banks. Culture series: i.e. Consider Phlebas. Excellent space opera. Very clever, amusing... good guys occasionally a trifle invincible to hold tension though.

R Scott Bakkar. The darkness that comes before etc. A slighly different epic fantasy feel, interesting characters, well built world.

Tad Williams. the War of the Flowers was very good. Good urban fantasy, and you only need one book!

Robin Hobb - Liveship traders. Well written, avoids many of the usual cliches. A nice nautical change, too, if that floats your boat.

I'd also suggest (apologies if they have already been mentioned).

Ken Macleod - The Cassini division. Nice commie science fiction. Plots occasionally overly convoluted and contaminated with incomprehensible politics, but provokes thought.

Jennifer Fallon - Hythrun series. Mostly low magic fantasy setting, plenty of arse-kicking and head-chopping, with a fair bit of fantasy politics along the way. Entertaining.

David Eddings - in case you've had your head stuck up your bottom for the past two decades. They really are extremely entertaining, though they do hit nearly every cliche in the book. Doesn't matter which series you read, they're all pretty much the same.

The following are probably technically young adult fiction, but I have fond memories:

Maurice Gee - the Halfmen of O series. Kids-sucked-through-to-alternate-world stuff, but much more intelligent than most.

Susan cooper - the Dark is Rising sequence. A bit English (Celtic? whatever) in flavour, but big themes and mythological references, if you're into that sort of thing. Easy to read and well paced.

Plenty of more buried at the back of my mind, but with all the suggestions so far, you'll be set for at least a month or two.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 31, 2005)

> Actually it's Brandon Sanderson not Brad though my brother has been called much worse .
> 
> [shamelessplug] if your intrested in the book or have allready read it he's got sample chapters and chapter annotations at his site, www.brandonsanderson.com [\shamelessplug]




A thousand apologies!    
And I'll chim in with the plug, too.  Defnitely worth reading: along with "Rumor of Gems" it's one of my current favorites-- and it's a stand-alone, too!

I'll definitely have to check out the chapter annotations. I always enjoy getting an insight into the authors thought-processesses, since it makes the reading experience that much more fulfilling.


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 31, 2005)

Steven Lawhead's _Song of Albion_ series.  About two modern day British universtity students who go back in time (to another plane?  Been a while, I forget exactly...) where they become ensconced in celtic culture.  Excellent series.

My favorite, though, is Diana Gabaldon's _Outlander_ series, and I only mention it here because it's historical, and you said you wanted historical suggestions.  It has a bit of mysticism thrown in - the main protagonist goes back in time to 18th century Scotland and gets involved in the Scottish rebellion at Culloden, the attempt of Bonny Prince Charlie to return to claim the throne of Scotland, the French court of King Louis and, later, the American Revolution (yes she time travels across a couple of decades as well).  EXCELLENT books, I can't recommend them enough to anyone.  Great great writing, very thoroughly researched, very finely detailed, and full of battles, steamy lovin', witch burning (not a good thing), war and famine.  Wonderful series.



> I can't recommend the Shadow War series enough (Shadow Moon, Shadow Dawn, and Shadow Star) by Chris Claremont with ideas from George Lucas. It's a continuation of Willow, but Claremont fleshes out the world




Is there a book version of _Willow_ to start it off?  I'd rather start reading through the story I know, because it would have more details about the world... ?


----------



## SprigganTWG (Sep 1, 2005)

No there isn't a book for Willow unless you can find a novelization of the movie which I don't know if there ever was one.  I've also heard mixed reviews of the series, most people I know couldn't even finish the first book though I've heard the second two are slightly better.  Though all the people I know are like English majors/editors who are quite picky about what they like and don't like.



> A thousand apologies!
> And I'll chim in with the plug, too. Defnitely worth reading: along with "Rumor of Gems" it's one of my current favorites-- and it's a stand-alone, too!
> 
> I'll definitely have to check out the chapter annotations. I always enjoy getting an insight into the authors thought-processesses, since it makes the reading experience that much more fulfilling.




heh no problem.  Feel free to e-mail him (it on his site under contact) and let him know what you think, he responds to all the mail he gets though it might take him a week or two since he's got several book signing and a con he's going to throughout September.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2005)

I liked the Quicksilver Trilogy by Stan Nicholls (I don't think the third book is out yet). It's a fun read and a nicely 'modernized' fantasy world. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 1, 2005)

I like Rowley's Relkin & Bazil Brokentail books, about six in the series.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

The Vampire Chronicles by Ann Rice.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 1, 2005)

SprigganTWG said:
			
		

> No there isn't a book for Willow unless you can find a novelization of the movie which I don't know if there ever was one.  I've also heard mixed reviews of the series, most people I know couldn't even finish the first book though I've heard the second two are slightly better.  Though all the people I know are like English majors/editors who are quite picky about what they like and don't like.




There is a novelization of the movie.  It is quite hard to find, however, so it will take some looking around to acquire.  I haven't read it yet, so I can't comment on the quality.  The series is one of the best that I've read.  The way that Claremont writes magic was hard to wrap my head around at first, but then I ended up loving it as it made magic magical and really protrayed how tough it is for mortal races to become fluent in its use.  The first book is the weakest of the series, but it was still pretty good, IMO.

Kane


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 1, 2005)

Did it get any better after Tale of the Body Thief?  I could only get a third of the way through that one before chucking it aside.  I really liked the first three books, however.

Kane


----------



## Kapture (Sep 1, 2005)

For modern supernatural, my favorite is Tim Powers. He's dry, but smart, an manages to tuck in a good chunk of funky.

My favorites are: Anubis Gates and Last Call. Declare is very good, but more on the dry side than the funky side. Don't start with Earthquake Weather.

I second Pullman. He is really a talented fabulist, drawing from all sorts of things from Baum to Milton to create something very new. And he's smart as hell.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Sep 1, 2005)

> My favorites are: Anubis Gates




Someone recommended this to me recently... 
If you don't mind, can you give a brief (non-spoilery) summary of the book and why you liked it?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 2, 2005)

Anything by Orson Scott Card. Start with _Ender's Game_, though. Awesome book.

I liked Orion by Ben Bova but I havn't found anything else by him. I'd reccomend that.

John Steakley's Armor is good. I love that book.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll second the Ringo Posleen books (aka "The Legacy of the Aldenata"verse).  They're quite fun, and Gust Front (the second novel) is a near-masterpiece.  _Cally's War_ and _Watch on the Rhine_ are set in the same universe, but by other authors, and both are pretty good, though the former is more of a spy novel (with Laurel Hamilton levels of sex).

I also really like David Gemmell.  He writes mostly swords and sorcery books, and does get a tad repetitive, but when he's good, he's good.  Particularly good are the Druss books (_Legend_, _Druss the Legend_, and _The Legend of Deathwalker_), _Hero in the Shadows_ (the last Waylander book), and _Echoes of the Great Song_, which is a standalone fallen Atlantis novel.

Brad


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 2, 2005)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> I also really like David Gemmell.  He writes mostly swords and sorcery books, and does get a tad repetitive, but when he's good, he's good.  Particularly good are the Druss books



I agree. For what they are, they're very good.  (sidenote: I still want to get Drenai d20 happening. Who knows, one day. . .)

Haven't read the Atlantis one, though.

Actually, I just wanted to say it's great this thread's still going. I had no idea, because I saw it slide off the first page ages ago (well, a while ago maybe).

Plenty of excellent suggestions all over the place, which I'm sure have been helpful to many people, myself included.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 2, 2005)

Simon Green: Deathstaker, Hawk & Fisher, and his modern fantasy (forget the name of them) are all good.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 4, 2005)

I'll third Steven Brust's Vlad Taltos books.  They're a lot of fun, and an interesting and internally-consistent take on a high magic world.  The smartass internal dialogue between Vlad and his familiar Loiosh alone are worth it, even without the great plots, dramatic action, and style.  Best of all, all of the books are self-contained novels.  The series is a serial of self-contained books, not some sprawling epic story that never ends.  So if you want you can sit down and read a great 250 page book and get a complete story.

I also recommend Brust's The Phoneix Guards, which the author describes as "a blatant ripoff of The Three Musketeers", written in a hillariously long-winded writing style.

If you like dramatic fiction, I can't recommend Guy Gavriel Kay's books enough.  Tigana is one of my favorite books of all time, a self-contained book about loss, sacrifice, and conflict.   If you're interested in the Byzantine empire, Sailing to Sarantium (and its followup, Lord of Emperors) are also fantastic.


----------



## Acid_crash (Sep 5, 2005)

Read Kevin J. Anderson's _Hidden Empire_ in the *Saga of the Seven Suns* series.  This book was really good, great space opera action and an ending that blew me away and one of the better ways to end a book I've ever read.

Another recommendation for the *Night's Dawn* trilogy from Peter F. Hamilton.  Anything from Hamilton I recommend, he's great science fiction and blends it with believable characters and details his worlds in such a way that you can really see it in your mind.  

On a different route, if you are into more supernatural stories, Kelley Armstrong's Otherworld novels set in modern time are really good books.


----------



## RisnDevil (Sep 11, 2005)

You said you have read American Gods.  If you enjoyed that, I have to recommend going back and reading some older Deil Gaiman, like Neverwhere and Good Omens.  Very good books.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

The Area 51 novels from a year or two age

It revolves around Military action/aliens/world crisis/artifact

sadly I can't remember who wrote them


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 13, 2005)

RisnDevil said:
			
		

> Neverwhere and Good Omens.  Very good books.



Yes, I quite liked them too. Read them some time ago. If I'd listed all the books I'd read. . . well, I think posts have a line / character count limit or something, don't they? 

But then I also like Pratchett, the co-creator of Good Omens. Strangely though, I found that book slightly less engaging, overall, than Gaiman's other works, or most of Pratchett's others either. Not to say I disliked it (that wouldn't be true), but I kind of felt their styles _detracted_ from one another a bit. Many would disagree, and who am I to say. But there it is. :\


----------



## CCamfield (Sep 13, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Someone recommended this to me recently...
> If you don't mind, can you give a brief (non-spoilery) summary of the book and why you liked it?




Man travels back in time to early 19th C England and becomes stranded (early on).  Mix in Egyptian wizardry, beggar guilds, and other strangeness.  It is quite brilliant.


----------



## CCamfield (Sep 13, 2005)

I would add...

Bridge of Birds, by Barry Hughart.  If you haven't read it, well, it gets mentioned in most every book-reading thread for good reason.

I'd second the recommendations of One for the Morning Glory, and The Princess Bride.

All three of these would be good to read together.  They all have a certain lightness, and are fun.


----------



## Audhild&Krin (Oct 12, 2005)

Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels.  Humor-Fantasy at its best.  Just a warning he is British and if you are an American reader it can be a bit hard to understand his humor at first.  DO NOT read Small Gods until after you have already read a few of his works, it is the most philosophical book of all his writings.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Recommending books is part of my job, and I put effort into matching people with books. For Sci-Fi, I have my list of mandatory must-trys. My ABC's of Sci-Fi. Asimov, Bradbury, and Card.







			
				ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Anything by Orson Scott Card. Start with _Ender's Game_, though. Awesome book.



Ender's Game is a wonderful book that appeals to a variety of audiences, but I wouldn't recommend to everyone to read the entire series. A gentleman came in, asking for a recommendation on a book, having just finished Ender's Game. The Ender's Series (I differentiate from the other series by called those others the "Shadow Series" or the "Bean Series") takes the first book in a very different direction, losing that excitement and quick pace of the first book. Instead, it's a bit more contemplative. Certainly not for all audiences. If you want more of the same, eg: action, go for the Shadow Series.

This guy really liked Ender's Game, but didn't want to try either. He wanted something still sci-fi, but completely different. My solution? Hitchhiker's Guide. Very different, very funny. Still Sci-Fi. He was really happy with his purchase.

I do encourage people to try a variety of books, though. A lady was looking for a mystery book, having had read lots of what I call "pop authors." The stuff everyone reads, the mass-market/series sort of thing. You want a good mystery? Try Graham Greene. Really awesome mystery author, but you won't find his books in the Mystery section, but the Literature section. You want to stay in the Mystery section? Try out Perez-Reverte. Club Dumas is a mystery about books--kind of a twist. He's a Spanish author, so not quite as common in the states.

This past weekend another lady came in looking for a book that her book club was reading. Some obscure title that was out of print, we didn't have it. She didn't care, since it was a last-minute book and the book club is a bunch of ladies sitting around and talking about random things anyway. It does give her a good excuse to read books, though. Well, she was worried about the next week's book, which she had to recommend. She had no clue what to do. So I came up with Triange: The Fire that Changed America. Really good historical account of the Triangle Waist Fire, which brought upon big changes in both Labor Rights and Women's Rights. The ladies were mostly teachers, so I thought this was a great fit, and the lady did too.

Other authors I'd recommend? Walter Mosley (mysteries that also brings up racial themes), Evelyn Waugh (quick author, as in fast writing style, fast read). If you're okay with depressing, Elie Wiesel has an excellent trilogy on the Holocaust (most students have to read the first one, Night) or Frank McCourt (Angela's Ashes was big at the time, but the sequel didn't do as well--interesting read on the Irish, though).

That's the stuff that comes to mind right away. I'm sure I could recommend a few others, but after a point, all the stuff would be bestsellers and new releases, or stuff anyone else could recommend.


----------



## Altalazar (Oct 18, 2005)

The Baroque Cycle Trilogy by Neal Stephenson.  You'll never read anything like it - ever.  It was great.  I recommend reading Crytonomicon first, though it is only loosely linked.  That is also a must read book.  I loved it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 18, 2005)

There's a loose series of books by Sean Stewart dealing with the world after magic suddenly reappears.  So far, all I've read are Nightwatch and Galveston and both were excellent.  Nice mix of Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi, and Fantasy.

Kane


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 19, 2005)

Altalazar said:
			
		

> The Baroque Cycle Trilogy by Neal Stephenson.  You'll never read anything like it - ever.  It was great.  I recommend reading Crytonomicon first, though it is only loosely linked.  That is also a must read book.  I loved it.



I read Snow Crash recently, and really liked it. Actually, that was prompted by a recommendation or two in this thread. I'm working through a lot of them, it just takes some time!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 19, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a novel (or possibly some short stories) to read,
> 
> ( . . . )
> 
> One last thing: I'll give almost anything a try. Something bizarre (or even mainstream  ) to suggest? Go ahead!




I'd start a new thread for the latter and leave this one to book suggestions. 


How about _Thieves World_?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 19, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I'd start a new thread for the latter and leave this one to book suggestions.
> 
> 
> How about _Thieves World_?



! Yes, books only. Great idea. 

Thieves World? Certainly heard the name (mainly around here), but haven't read it/them. Anything specifically excellent about it that a person should know?


----------



## Baron Opal (Oct 19, 2005)

Just finished the first series by John Wright, _The Golden Age_, _The Phoenix Exultant_, and _The Golden Transcendance_. This story takes place in the far, far future where peoples bodies and minds are as alterable as your wardrobe. The protagonist comes to realize that his mind has been tampered with, and seeks to find out why and what he has forgotten.

When I read this story I had to engage my brain for the sophisticated vocabulary that Mr. Wright uses. Similar to Gene Wolfe in that regard.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Oct 19, 2005)

Audhild&Krin said:
			
		

> Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels.  Humor-Fantasy at its best.  Just a warning he is British and if you are an American reader it can be a bit hard to understand his humor at first.  DO NOT read Small Gods until after you have already read a few of his works, it is the most philosophical book of all his writings.




The first Discworld novel, Colour of Magic, just didn't grab me, but Small Gods was awesome, and hooked me totally on Discworld. YMMV.


----------



## blobsticks (Oct 19, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Necroscope by Brian Luley. Thriller/Fantasy/Horror mix.
> 
> .




I've got to agree with this, these books are a great read with really dark and graphic storytelling. Excellent characters and plots all round. Well worth a read.
Although the guys name is Brian Lumley. 
He also has a great collection of short horror stories based around the Cthulhu Mythos.. 
Here's a selection from his site.. http://www.brianlumley.com/books/collections/collections.html


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 19, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> There's a loose series of books by Sean Stewart dealing with the world after magic suddenly reappears.  So far, all I've read are Nightwatch and Galveston and both were excellent.  Nice mix of Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi, and Fantasy.
> 
> Kane



Second that recommendation!  Stewart's an excellent writer.

I'd add Martha Wells' _City of Bones_ and _Death of the Necromancer_.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Dhevan (Oct 19, 2005)

Kapture said:
			
		

> For modern supernatural, my favorite is Tim Powers. He's dry, but smart, an manages to tuck in a good chunk of funky.
> 
> My favorites are: Anubis Gates and Last Call. Declare is very good, but more on the dry side than the funky side. Don't start with Earthquake Weather.
> 
> I second Pullman. He is really a talented fabulist, drawing from all sorts of things from Baum to Milton to create something very new. And he's smart as hell.




Yay! A Tim Powers fan!

Sorry, sometimes I think it's only my brother and I who like him.

Tim's best books (In order of best to still pretty good, in my opinion):
Last Call (Gangsters, Las Vagas and Gods of Chance!)
Anibus Gates (Time Traveling and Werewolves!)
On Stranger Tides (Pirates and Zombies!)
The Stress of her Regard (Vampires and Lord Byron!)
Drawing of the Dark (Mystical beer! Just don't read the back of the book. Totally spoils the fun)

There are others, but those are my favorite.

Other books I would recomend:
The Dresden Files by Jim Butcher (Book 1: Storm Front): A modern wizard in Chicago. Lots of action, interesting characters and fun ideas about magic, the fey and vampires. I've read the entire series, and while some are stronger then others, they are always fun.

The Malazan Book of the Fallen series by Steven Erikson (Book 1:Gardens of the Moon): I really enjoy these books, mainly for the amazing world that Erikson has created. The two criticisms that I would say is that a) he just throws things at you, and you just have to accept it and move on. The explaination might show up a few books later, or not at all. If this frustrates you, don't read this series. b) The writing and tying together of plot elements gets better in later books. The first book feels like a first attempt. He gets better every book, but the first is not his strongest. Other than that, it's an amazing world that is very original. Definatly not a Tolkien clone.

For Sci-Fi, I really like David Brin: Sundiver, Startide Rising and The Uplift War. The newest series was great too. I like how the aliens are very alien, and that everything that is introduced is used to solve the problem at the end. Very neat and tidy. I must admit, not everyone I lent these to enjoyed them as much as I did. Just remembered: The Practice Effect was a lot of fun too. Just re-read that one myself.

Another Sci-Fi author that I like is Daniel Keys Moran. Emeral Eyes and The Long Run are really fun near future, net-hacking gene-manipulating romp. I wouldn't read past that, but those two are really fun.

Hmmm... that's all I have for now.

I'll add that Armor (mentioned earlier) was a fantastic book. Didn't like Vampire$ as much, but that's just me.

Steven Brust is great, especially the Vlad and The Pheonix Guards. The latter always makes me smile, especially when he takes three pages to say just one thing (It's written this way deliberatly).

-Dhevan


----------



## frandelgearslip (Oct 21, 2005)

Some of my favorite books (not counting ones that have already been mentioned, such as Jordan or Martin):
1632 by Eric Flint, which I love for no other reason than to see what modern technology can do when pitted against armor and muskets.
Death Gate Cycle by margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman
Wayfarer Redemption series by Sara Douglass
Aaron Allston's wraith squadron books for star wars are some of the funniest books I have ever read.

Best TSR/WOTC novels:
First six dragonlance novels (dragons of (autumn twilight/winters night/spring dawning), and (time/war/test) of the twins)
vampire of the mists by christie golden
The drizzt books by RA Salvotore, not exactly high literature but great action and better villians than in most author's books.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 21, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Thieves World? Certainly heard the name (mainly around here), but haven't read it/them. Anything specifically excellent about it that a person should know?





This site (much better than I) will give you a full overview of Thieves World, Old and New -

http://www.geocities.com/jillari1/menu.htm

I will add that the many authors involved, and the fact that it started up after D&D was fairly well known, gives this series some added Fan Cred (if you will) among gamers.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 21, 2005)

What no love for David Weber?

The first two books in his fantasy Series "Oath of Swords" and "The War God's Own" are very good fantasy and just as exciting as his Honor Harrington SF Books (The HH Books are one of my all time favorite series). The background is your standard good vs evil world, but a thousand years ago or so, the forces of Evil managed to gain an advantage and smashed a good part of the world. As part of that a new race was created, the Hadrani. They are essentially a race of berzerkers and while not innately evil are widely hated for what they were forced to do by the Evil Gods. The fact that they tend to suffer from berzerk rages hasn't improved their popularity any. The main character eventually winds up as almost exactly a D&D paladin of the War God and of course nobody ever believes he is one because of his race's reputation. The third book is much weaker than the first two, but still an enjoyable read. 

I'd actually recomend pretty much anything by David Weber. He has a real talent for exciting battle scenes.


----------



## frandelgearslip (Oct 22, 2005)

So far from this list I have checked out 
_Snow Crash_ by Niel Stephenson
_Chronicles of Amber_ by Roger Zelazny
_book of the new sun_ by Gene Wolfe
_Altered Carbon_ by Richard Morgan
_Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card
_Tigana_ by Guy Gavriel Kay

They didn't have John Wright's first series but I checked out the first book of his new series because the concept appealed to me greatly.

I just finished Ender's game yesterday and am now working on the chronicles of Amber.  After that I plan to read one of the shorter books before switching to Tigana.  Let me just second the recomendation of Ender's game, a wonderful book and probably the best science fiction book I have read.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 23, 2005)

Fred Saberhagen's _Berserker_ books. Wonderful sci-fi about a fleet of vast robotic warships who move into human-occupied space with the aim of destroying all life. The first book, _Berserker_, is a series of short stories, many of which are loosely connected into the main story; the second, _Brother Assassin_, is a single story about a planet with...strange properties. There's some time-travel going on, and the Berserker-robots going back to the past to destroy life in the present.

I saw _Berserker_ in my local thrift store several times over the course of a few weeks, but didn't pick it up. I got to itchin' to read it, though, and when I got back it wasn't where I remembered it was! I found it, though, and am thankful to this day. _Wonderful_, wonderful book.


----------



## Umbra (Oct 27, 2005)

Pale Violet Light said:
			
		

> Susan cooper - the Dark is Rising sequence. A bit English (Celtic? whatever) in flavour, but big themes and mythological references, if you're into that sort of thing. Easy to read and well paced.



These are a must.  The first, _Under Sea,Over Stone_ is very young adult.  The second, _The Dark Is Rising_ scared various substances out of me as a twelve year old.

I actually used these *VERY* loosely for a DnD campaign that ran for 18 months.  The party had to track down the six signs of the Light before the final conflict with the Dark.


How much was I impressed by it - I can remember the prophecy 95% accurate from 30 years ago.  

_When the Dark comes rising, six shall turn it back
Three from the Circle, Three from the track.
Wood, Bronze, Iron, Water, Fire, Stone,
Five will return and one goes alone.

Iron for the birthday, Bronze carried long
Wood from the Burning, Stone out of song
Fire in the candle ring, Water from the thaw
Six Signs the Circle and the Grail gone before.

Fire on the mountain side shall find the Harp of Gold
Played to wake the Sleepers oldest of old.
Power from the Greenwitch lost beneath the sea
All shall find the Light at last, Silver on the Tree._

Loaded with adventure ideas!


----------



## vulcan_idic (Oct 27, 2005)

I also vote for the Dark is Rising series.  To piggyback onto what Hijinks had to say, I'm also a big fan of Stephen Lawhead's Arthurian series, the Pendragon Cycle.

I would also like to recommend:

The Chronicles of Prydain by Lloyd Alexander:
     The Book of Three
     The Black Cauldron
     The Castle of Llyr
     Taran Wanderer
     The High King
     The Foundling and Other Stories (Not technically part of the series, but fills in some of the backstory and so on)

These are written primarily for younger readers, but they speak to adults as well.  On that same level, The Little Prince by Antoine de St. Exupery is also quite excellent.

A Midsummer Night's Dream by William Shakespeare - I'm a big fan of Shakespeare and was just talking about this play with some coworkers the other day...  and now that you asked for recommendations, I must recommend it as it also occurs to me a D&D game with similar plot elements to this (or most Shakespearean comedies) would be riotously fun!

I also really enjoyed reading the Song of the Lioness series by Tamora Pierce.

That's what comes to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## Andelas (Oct 27, 2005)

If your looking for light-hearted short stories, Spider Robinson's Callahan's Crosstime Sallon, Time Travelers Strictly Cash, and Callahan's Secret are great books. So are the spinoffs, Callahan's Lady, and Lady Slings the Booze.

Oh, one warning....Spider *LOVES* puns...and has a lot of them in those books. Fair warning, some of them are truly awesome...or horrible...or awesomly horrible...


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 27, 2005)

vulcan_idic said:
			
		

> I would also like to recommend: The Chronicles of Prydain by Lloyd Alexander



There's a coincidence! I've been tracking down 2nd-hand copies of those books just recently, because they had such a strong influence on me when I was younger, and I wanted to a) recapture some of those feelings, and b) see what else is in there, that I no doubt missed as a little 'un.

The Foundling and Other Stories, though - is this as good? Regardless, I'll be looking for that too.

While I'm in that general area, I must get around to reading the 'Dark is Rising' sequence. I nearly did as a kid, but for some forgotten reason narrowly avoided it. I've only really heard quite good to very good things about it, and it's intrigued me since first hearing about it.




			
				vulcan_idic said:
			
		

> A Midsummer Night's Dream by William Shakespeare



Great play. Abominable movie (IMO). So far, I've enjoyed reading it more than seeing it in any other form.




			
				vulcan_idic said:
			
		

> it also occurs to me a D&D game with similar plot elements to this (or most Shakespearean comedies) would be riotously fun!



Indeed it would. By the way, I think some d20 company or other did put out at least one Shakespearean adventure, but darned if I know who or what. I believe though, that something along the lines of Ars Magica might be better suited.




			
				vulcan_idic said:
			
		

> I also really enjoyed reading the Song of the Lioness series by Tamora Pierce.



Anything that leaps out as a particular point of recommendation?


----------



## sydbar (Oct 27, 2005)

One of my favorite books is Villian's by necessity by eve foreward.  Its about a world where good has won the battle, and a group consisting of a thief, an assassin, druid, maneating sorcerer, black knight, and centaur spying for good have to work together to bring evil back into the world to prevent the destruction of the world.  Its perfect for those that want to run a game of evil characters, without the backstabbing infighting that is usual in games with evil parties.


----------



## vulcan_idic (Oct 27, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> The Foundling and Other Stories, though - is this as good? Regardless, I'll be looking for that too.?




I loved it.  The foundling is about young Dallben and how he came to possess the Book of Three to begin with.  Other stories include, I think, something about the issue about the cow in the field from Taran Wanderer and also more history behind the farmer who claimed to be his father for a while in that book too...  I could be wrong about that though - ages since I read it!



			
				Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Anything that leaps out as a particular point of recommendation?




The whole series is good starting from the first.  The overall plot arc is the story of a young woman in a patriarchical fantasy/medieval setting who sets her heart on being a knight.  To do so she trades places with her twin brother - who goes to the magic school in her stead, and disguises herself as a boy to study to be a knight in the palace of the king.  At the beginning of the series she's 9 or 10 I think and she goes through20 or 21...  and as you can imagine there are some rather significant obstacles that spring up along the way.  Even without the minor biological inconveniences that make her disguise more difficult to pull off, there are other plots and dangers awaiting - mysterious illnesses, wars with neighboring countries, quests for lost artifacts - all in all very good reads.


----------



## ScrmWrtr42 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Didn't see if anyone else mentioned these...*

I scanned many of the entries, and didn't see these, so if someone else already mentioned them, apologies...

Glen Cook's "The Black Company" series is one of my alltime favorites.  Ten book series about a badass mercenary company set in a fantasy setting, but where the characters speak in a very modern style.  Gritty and realistic.  The first series are somewhat minimalist, in terms of description and character development...but when he gets into the second series, referred to as the Books of the South, or "The Glittering Stone" books, his writing evolves dramatically, and the size of the books doubles, or even triples in comparison to those in the first series.  (Not that the size of a book is an indication of its quality, but the writing gets significantly better in the later books.)

Another series, although more Sci Fi oriented, with a definite fantasy aspect, is the "Many Colored Land" books by Julian May.  Great, great books.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2005)

I didn't read through all the posts so, my apologies if someone had already mentioned the "Guardians of the Flame" series by Joel Rosenberg. I found these completely by accident and love them!


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Oct 29, 2005)

I recently started reading a book that's pretty good. It's called _Banewreaker_ by Jacqueline Carey. The first of a two-book series, it has a story like _The Lord of the Rings_ in which the equivalent of Sauron is presented as the victim in the situation. Essentially, he refused to be pushed around by his older brother who then turned most of the world against him.


----------

